# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم الساجيم (Sagem) مساعدة :  ممكن مساعدة من فضلكم

## craig

جزاكم الله عنا ألف خير ممكن مساعدة من فضلكم, أريد code de déverouillage لجهاز sagem my301x 
وشكرا مجددا

----------


## GSM-AYA

*يلزمك احدى البوكسات المتخصصة في ساجيم*

----------

